# Nuclear Waste Treatment Facility converted to Fish Filter.



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Well almost.

Got a little carried away with my plan for filtration system
for 100 gallon planted Discus tank I'm about to get started. 

Actually 2 complete separate flow systems.

1. with 40 gal Sump running on Mag9
2. with bag filter/UV light/1 micron filter and chiller running on Mag5

Drip system with overflow part of the system as well

Little rough but everything is to scale.



Sump is about done










Chiller is in the wall


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

This will be an interesting DIY. IMO you should work faster  waiting for this is going to be hard.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

just curious as to why you have a chiller for discus. the warmer, the better.


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Dielectric said:


> just curious as to why you have a chiller for discus. the warmer, the better.


Cause I want this to be fairly heavily planted also.

All the sump and pumps will be in an insulated equipment box in garage.
This is Texas. Garage is probably 110+ right now. Water comes out the tap at 85+*

Great for Discus, Not so great for the plants.

Tank temp could easily spiral up into the 90's in the summer.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Very interesting project, but how are you going to have enough airflow for the chiller?


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Chiller sucks in on front and vents out back.
Back will have small exhaust fan on same power circuit to
vent hot air from chiller into garage that is right behind it.

Sump is finally done. Lid and all. Just need to install bulkheads and media.



















Incorporated a Co2 diffusion area into the sump also.
Co2 will get knocked around in channels before getting sucked
up by pump and sent to tank. Should give 100% diffusion. Nowhere for
Co2 to go and by the time it makes it to the tank, should be full dissolved.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks well built. Sound like you came up with a good idea with you co2 section.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I speak for the rest of us...we need more pics. Lol


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

YES more pics please looks freekin' awesome. kthnxbye :bump:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Woah, that is really complex looking! Interesting to say the least


----------

